# fischen in Rerik und Kühlungsborn



## Lippie (18. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

wir fahren im Juli für 10 Tage an die Ostsee.
(Neukloster-See - nahe Kühlungsborn und Rerik)
Ich wollte fragen, ob man in der Ostsee mit "normalem" Gerät (ca. um die 60-180 gr. Wg.) fischen kann. Da wir kein gesondertes Brandungsgerät besitzen.

Wer hat Erfahrung in diesem Raum und kann uns Angaben über evtl. Schonzeiten, vorkommende Fische und gute Angelplätze geben? Es wäre auch sehr nett, wenn uns jemand mitteilen könnte, ob und wie man dort fischen kann.

Sind über jede Information dankbar.


----------



## JunkieXL (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: fischen in Rerik und Kühlungsborn*

 siehe Wohnort *gg*

Also die Ruten reichen, da ihr bei mehr wind auf die Seebrücken ausweichen könnt. Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Rerik nicht auf den Kopf stellen sondern in die mitte bzw 3te Einbuchtung. Brandungsangeln am besten im Trollegrund und Stadtteil Kühlungsborn sowie Meschendorf. Geangelt wird mit Wattwurm und normalen Brandungsvorfächern. Die Würmer bekommt ihr entweder im Wattwurm Rerik oder bei Niesler in Kühlungsborn (Angelläden)! Dort bekommt ihr auch alle Infos die ihr braucht und könnt euch die Stellen erkären lassen. Hoffe ich konnte helfen wenn ihr kurz bevor ihr fahrt euch nochmal meldet können wir ja nochmal schnacken dann sag ich euch was wo zur Zeit am besten läuft! Achso fangen könnt ihr Abends ab und an nen Dorsch und Aal, Flunder, Aalmutter, Scholle... wenn ihr mit Pose und Heringfetzen von den Brücken angelt werdet ihr auch Hornfisch(Hornhecht) fangen. (Tagsüber) Ihr solltet euch auch mal nen Boot mieten und ne runde zum Pilken auf die Ostsee fahren (kann man in Kühlungsborn und in Rerik, Infos dafür bekommt ihr in den Angelläden! Nehmt leichte Pilker (50-100g) und fahrt recht weit raus. Ihr könnt auch mit Naturköder (Wattwurm, Tobiasfisch) vom Boot auf Grund angeln, das bringt auch sehr gute Erfolge!

Ich hoffe ich konnte so weit erstmal helfen  bei weiteren Fragen wendet euch ruhig an mich!

mfg JXL


----------



## Luzifer (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: fischen in Rerik und Kühlungsborn*

Gehe mal auf Knurris Seite  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: fischen in Rerik und Kühlungsborn*

Hallo Lippie, 
ich war im September in Meschendorf. 
Bericht: druckst du

Beim Brandungsangeln hab ich nur "zugeschaut"... da ist der Funken bislang bei mir noch nicht übergesprungen. 
Am Abend kannst du aber mit etwas Glück auch mit der Spinnrute gut fangen, eine Wathose wäre dann evtl. von Vorteil.


----------



## Lippie (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: fischen in Rerik und Kühlungsborn*

Welche Schnur würdet Ihr empfehlen, mono oder geflochtene und welche Schnurstärke von den jeweiligen?
Welche Montagen würdet Ihr verwenden, hauptsächlich vom Ufer aus und eventuell von einer Seebrücke?
Wenn jemand aus der Gegend da oben kommt, vielleicht kennt er ja den Neuklostersee. Wenn ja gebt mir bitte mal paar Informationen zu diesem Gewässer.
Danke schon mal Peter.


----------



## JunkieXL (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: fischen in Rerik und Kühlungsborn*

28er Mono mit Schlagschnur oder 17er Geflecht beim Brandungsangeln. Ganz normale Brandungsvorfächer, die gibts im Laden oder halt Montagen wie beim Aalangen nur halt mit 100-200g Bleien (je nach Geschmack).


----------



## Rosi (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: fischen in Rerik und Kühlungsborn*

Der Neuklostersee ist in Neukloster, also hast du etwa 60km bis zur Küste. Du fährst über die A20, Abfahrt Kröpelin nach Kühlungsborn West.  Immer auf West achten, die Stadt Kühlungsborn ist unübersichtlich ausgeschildert. Du fährst garnicht in die Stadt, sondern Richtung "Neue Reihe", das ist eine breite, 2 spurige Umgehungsstraße. Wenn es nicht mehr weiter geht, kannst du schon die Brandung rauschen hören.

Den See in Neukloster kenne ich nicht.  Es gibt da in der Umgebung viele schöne Seen, Nähe Warin.


----------



## bootsangler-b (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: fischen in Rerik und Kühlungsborn*

moin,

und wenn du auf meine seite gehst, findest du auch den kühlungsborner stadtplan. da findest du dich besser zurecht und siehst, wo du parken kannst, wenn du dir ein kleines boot mieten willst, um rauszufahren. da findest du auch tel.nummern von den bootsvermietern.

bernd


----------



## SchwerinAndy (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: fischen in Rerik und Kühlungsborn*

Ja .Hallo erstmal.Also Ich angel grundsätzlich mit einer Mono-Schnur in der Ostsee.Die muß Salzwasserbeständig sein,und bis 15 Kg Tragkraft haben.Ich denke wenn Ihr euch ein kleine Boot miete,dann sind euere Chancen größer auf Fisch.Weil bei guten Wetter kommt Ihr ziemlich weit raus,und der Trollegrund ist dort auch in der Nähe.Im Juni ,Juli, August habt Ihr immer noch gute Chancen auf Hornfisch.Vor Rerik und Kühlungsborn hatten Wir im letzten Jahr viel Sommerdorsche vom Boot aus.Zwischen 30 bis 50 Stück manche Tage


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: fischen in Rerik und Kühlungsborn*

Hi Lippie
Solltest du Lust auf eine Bootstour haben kannst du dich auch gerne kurzfristig bei mir melden.
Wenn ich nicht gerade in Norge bin, würde ich dir auch vor Ort einige gute Stellen zum Brandungsangeln und zum Spinnfischen zeigen.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Lippie (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: fischen in Rerik und Kühlungsborn*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lippie
> Solltest du Lust auf eine Bootstour haben kannst du dich auch gerne kurzfristig bei mir melden.
> Wenn ich nicht gerade in Norge bin, würde ich dir auch vor Ort einige gute Stellen zum Brandungsangeln und zum Spinnfischen zeigen.
> Gruß Knurri!


 
Danke für das Angebot, werden es bestimmt in Erwegung ziehen.
Sind vom 15.07.-21.07. am Neuklostersee und werden bestimmt mal ein abstecher an die Ostsee machen.
Ciao Peter


----------



## pulpo1 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: fischen in Rerik und Kühlungsborn*

Hallo zusammen,
habe heute meinen ersten Auftritt beim Anglerboard, verfolge die Berichte aber schon länger. Auch mich verschlägt es im Sommer nach Rerik und ich wollte mir ´nen Boot ausleihen. Gibt´s für den Trollegrund eigentlich bekannte GPS-Daten bzw. hat jemand zufälliger Weise entsprechende Daten ? Auf welcher Tiefenlinie lohnt es sich im Juni/Juli nach Dorschen zu suchen ? Wie seiht´s mit Naturköderangeln vom Boot aus ? Fragen, Fragen ...!
Gruß Pulpo 1


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: fischen in Rerik und Kühlungsborn*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard.
Deine Fragen sind schwer zu beantworten denn am heutigen Tag weis niemand wo im Juni/Juli die Fische zu fangen sind. Das ist jedes Jahr und je nach Wetter anders. Mal sind es die Dorsche an der 20 Meter Linie mal sind es die Platten an der 10 Meter Linie. Das mußt du am besten vor Ort in Erfahrung bringen wo momentan Fische zu fangen sind.
Naturköder sind jedenfalls immer gut wenn man die dabei hat. Platte kann man fast zu jeder Zeit fangen.
Wenn du eine gute Adresse zum Boot mieten brauchst kannst dich ja noch mal melden, dort bekommst du dann auch die nötigen Infos vor der Ausfahrt um an Fisch zu kommen. Fanggarantie wird dir aber keiner geben können.


----------



## dosh (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: fischen in Rerik und Kühlungsborn*

hi    also ich fahre am samstag nach rerik und wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand sagen kann wo ich gut was fange.

die passende ausrüstung hab ich bereits.  jedoch besitze ich leider nur den friedfischschein da ich aus zeitlichen gründen den raubfischschein nicht anschließen konnte.

ich bitte um infos zu ködern, stellen, zeiten und arten der friedfische.

schonmal besten dank


----------



## Rosi (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: fischen in Rerik und Kühlungsborn*

Hi Dosh hast du nun einen Fischereischein oder nicht? 
Wenn ja, dann brauchst du nur noch die Angelerlaubnis für die Küste. 

Hast du keinen Fischereischein, kannst du einen Touristenfischereischein beantragen. Der gilt einen Monat und kostet 28€ Das Formular kannst du direkt anfordern. (fischereiamt.mv@t-online.de) Du gibst deine PA Ausweisnummer und eine Bankverbindung durch und bekommst ihn zugeschickt.

Dazu brauchst du dann noch die Angelerlaubnis für die Küste.


----------

